# Wagner



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I think... I AM Wagner. Everything is meaningless in Wagners wake. I devote myself entirely to him.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Finally a thread with actual content around here.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I also think you are Wagner.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think you are Couchie. I think Wagner has been reincarnated into you. Go compose a five hour music drama based on some Nordic/German mythology.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Back when W.F. Bach handed me a fish in my dream, he sought to cultivate his soul to resurrection using mine as a vessel, but Medtner found his way in and achieved something akin to possession. The exorcism was slow and painful. Then Alan Hovhaness handed me a coin with his likiness on it in another dream, it was a quick affair. Who will be next? Elliot Carter and Webern seem pretty determined.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

This Wagner, by the way


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

1:16. You may begin questioning the value your existence.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

*Conspiracy Theory #30*

Rejoice, my faithful acquaintances, for I have come up with an irrefutable proof that Couchie is Wagner.

Ax. 1. □ ∃:H[SUB]W[/SUB] ⇔ ◊ ∃:H[SUB]C[/SUB]
Ax. 2. H[SUB]μ[/SUB] (H[SUB]Ω[/SUB]→ H[SUB]α[/SUB])
Df. 1. H[SUB]α[/SUB] → □H[SUB]a[/SUB]
Df. 2. ∀H[SUB]α[/SUB] (¬H[SUB]Ω[/SUB] →¬∃ H[SUB]Υ[/SUB])
Th. H[SUB]W[/SUB] → H[SUB]C[/SUB]

Q. E. D.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok. Couchie is Wagner. So from now on I will call Couchie Couchie.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ok. Couchie is Wagner. So from now on I will call Couchie Couchie.


As you can see I am Lohengrin,Knight of the Holy Grail. I know Richard Wagner very well, he wrote an opera about me after all so I should. That green thing is certainly not Wagner it looks nothing like him , I believe it to be a creature from the nether world ! Shortly I shall despatch it back from whence it came .


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not Wagner. Just happy to know his music.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

If you are Wagner, you wouldn't be wasting a lot of time on a forum over making your next piece. Get to work now. lol


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, seeing as I am the reincarnation of Brahms, would you consider a love affair so that we might reconcile our differences? I've always admired your hat.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Well, seeing as I am the reincarnation of Brahms, would you consider a love affair so that we might reconcile our differences? I've always admired your hat.


Admit it. The two of you were always secret lovers.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

pjang23 said:


> Admit it. The two of you were always secret lovers.


I just knew it!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Finally a thread with actual content around here.


Yes dis-associative schizoid identity problem content, but hey, that's content! Livens up the board from all the plebeian 'normalcy,' anyway


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow, you are quite the narcissist. 

You only talk about yourself.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

brianwalker said:


> Wow, you are quite the narcissist.
> 
> You only talk about yourself.


Yes. _Wagner here._


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I've never had such an urge to listen to Wagner in my entire life as I do now.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

So when are you going to be finished with your next masterpiece?! I'm anxiously waiting!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread is currently my refuge.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2013)

BBC Radio 4 on Wagner anyone?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01s4g74


----------

